# Cost of shotgun shells in Saskatchewan



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

What can i expect to pay for 12 ga. steel, 3" 2's and BB's in Canada? I will be flying into Saskatoon. Is there a Walmart or large sporting goods tore there?s


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

If you are interested in Kent Fasteel, try either North Pro Sports, Wholesale Sports, or Saskatoon Gunworks in Saskatoon. If you are interested in Federal or Winchester, try Wholesale Sports, Walmart, Canadian Tire...

In Saskatoon, Wholesale Sports in the largest sporting goods store, but I avoid them at all costs. They (IMO) do not do very good business and their prices can pretty much always be beat by shopping elsewhere. I have found that North Pro Sports is usually the lowest. They can be found on the web here:
http://www.northprosports.com


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

great post squeeks, thanks for the info... :beer:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Squeeker,

I was just thinking as Canadian we have to have PAL to purchase shells, how does that work for NR?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Not sure how that works...Never been an NR before  I'm sure a call to Kevin @ North Pro Sports would be able to tell you what paperwork would be required for an NR to purchase shells.

You could sift through the garbage at the Canadian Firearms Centre also:
http://www.cfc.gc.ca/default_e.asp
You could call the toll free number if you can't find it on the website (1-800-731-4000)


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Squeeker,

Thanks for the tip on North Pro Sports, i've only gone to Wholesale sports and was neaver impressed with their customer service. In fact it sucked.
Thanks.


----------

